

HTML5 buzzwords in action - joao
http://mir.aculo.us/2010/08/05/html5-buzzwords-in-action/

======
rimantas
Jeff Croft:

    
    
      But I think there’s actually a very good reason
      why we should, in fact, embrace the term “HTML5”
      as an overarching buzzword for this latest round
      of web standards and specifications. Our industry
      has proven on several occasions that we don’t get
      excited about new, interesting, and useful technologies
      and concepts until such a buzzword is in place.
    

Source: <http://jeffcroft.com/blog/2010/aug/02/term-html5/> via
<http://www.zeldman.com/2010/08/03/html5-fuzzies/> (there is a term HART
proposed in comments, I quite like that one).

------
aaronbrethorst
HTML 5 != -webkit-proprietary extensions.

"Instead of animating standard CSS positioning properties like left, use
-webkit-transform instead."

~~~
ugh
Sigh. <http://www.alistapart.com/articles/prefix-or-posthack/>

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Interesting article. I'm not opposed to vendor prefixes by any means. Instead,
I'm merely pointing out that the title is misleading. A -webkit CSS extension
_may_ at some point make it into a blessed spec, but describing it as HTML 5
in action is inaccurate.

~~~
ugh
I don’t think you can look at HTML5 through the is-in-spec/is-not-in-spec
glasses. It’s just not a very useful distinction (the spec is just moving too
slowly for that to be practical).

~~~
derefr
Indeed; I think the best way to define "HTML5" right now is "a large web-
developer wishlist for near-future browser features." It's not a standard or
anything (other than the part of it that's actually about the HyperText Markup
Language v5); it's just a bunch of stuff that's getting hyped so much that all
the browser makers are paying attention.

